# {Denver Post} Rose would like Howard at home...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1003888~,00.html

It might be tampering, but doubt Bull fans care... nor Nugget fans, as they might not care losing their best current player.



> Rose and Howard, a Chicago native, are former Michigan teammates and close friends. Asked about Howard being a free agent next summer, Rose told the Chicago Sun-Times, "I'm on the phone with Juwan every day."
> 
> ....
> 
> Asked about the report, Howard said: "When any player is about to be a free agent, it feels very good when players, other teams and other people in management view you as part of their team. But free agency is a long way away. I'm not even focusing on that right now. My main focus is this team and how we can we stop (losing)."


You guys like this? I think he can be gotten for the mid-level exception, in regards to the Bulls. How do Nugget fans feel about this?

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Nah I think that would be a step backwards for the Bulls. Definitely not a good idea


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I think trading young talent for Juwan is stupid...unless the Nuggets can get Jamal Crawford from Chicago, he's about the only one the Bulls may trade along with Fizer. We all have heard about Crawford being unhappy in Chicago, and he would definitely start in Denver. Next year, the Bulls would have a lot of cap relief from Howard on top of what they already have. Except...come to think of it the Bulls really don't have a large contract to trade for Howard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This is more in regards to when he is a free agent.

-Petey


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Why should the Bulls trade for Howard if he becomes a free-agent at the end of the season ? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> Why should the Bulls trade for Howard if he becomes a free-agent at the end of the season ? It makes no sense to me.


They'd end up making a lot of money off of him. They get at least 20 million dollars if they trade for him and he becomes a FA.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They can't trade for him... the salaries won't match even if they trade everyone on their team except for Rose, Williams, Marshall, Curry and Chandler.

-Petey


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> They can't trade for him... the salaries won't match even if they trade everyone on their team except for Rose, Williams, Marshall, Curry and Chandler.
> 
> -Petey


I know. Signing him in FA would just be flat out stupid unless he accepts a very small contract.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

pfft - let chicago have howard as a FA. we needed cap space and he gave it to us. we arent keeping him anyways.

FA is the only way as there is no trade possible.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I know. Signing him in FA would just be flat out stupid unless he accepts a very small contract.


I am pretty sure he can be had for the mid-level exception.

-Petey


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he can be had for the mid-level exception.
> ...


Come to think of it, would anyone at all even want him now? I will admit he has had two solid games by getting 16 points, but is he worth it?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he can be had for the mid-level exception.
> ...


The mid level exception is not enough. His salary for this year is 18.6 million. No where near enough to be had for the mid-level exception


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> The mid level exception is not enough. His salary for this year is 18.6 million. No where near enough to be had for the mid-level exception


Just wondering, is this some sort of stipulation, or is it just pure greed that he won't sign for the Mid-level exception?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

GREED, GREED, GREED. He is a nice person as I have met him in person on a few occasions. At the same time he is one of the most selfish people you could ever come across. I know that may be hard to understand being that I said he's nice but. No max player, whether deserved to be or not would IMO except a mid-level deal


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> The mid level exception is not enough. His salary for this year is 18.6 million. No where near enough to be had for the mid-level exception


I meants signed as a FA, the article is implying as a FA next year.

-Petey


----------



## wizard21 (Nov 19, 2002)

Step back for the Bulls. Why add Juwan when they have Donyell Marshall, Tyson Chandler, Marcus Fizer etc..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Will Fizer be there, or will he get traded. It's just an article, and just 2 pals talking.

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wizard21</b>!
> Step back for the Bulls. Why add Juwan when they have Donyell Marshall, Tyson Chandler, Marcus Fizer etc..


Some of us would agree with you, except take out fizer and add baxter. I would love to have Howard, but that was before i saw the steady play of baxter.


----------

